# Main types of short term trading strategies - breakouts, trends, counter-trend



## IB12 (11 January 2011)

Hi all,

I'm usually a swing and position trader so my knowledge in this area isn't as strong. 
I'm trying to understand the shorter term mindset, and I'd just like to know what are the main types of trading strategies for short term traders.

As far as I can tell there are 3 or 4 main strategies:
1. Breakouts
2. Trading with the trends on higher-highs (lower-lows) and
3. Counter-trends or trend reversals

Are there any others?

Any help from short term traders/scalpers would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 January 2011)

In order of importance

1. Counter-trends or revision to the mean
2. Fading Big d!ck flicks
3. Price pattern trades ie fading gap opens etc.
4. Trading with the short term trend (no longer than say the dominate Morn or Avo trend) on higher-highs (lower-lows) 




somewhere

way 

down

here

112. Breakouts


----------



## tech/a (11 January 2011)

* 1 Breakouts.*

Somewhere

way 

down 

here.










111. Counter-trends or revision to the mean
112. Fading Big d!ck flicks
113. Price pattern trades ie fading gap opens etc.
114. Trading with the short term trend (no longer than say the dominate Morn or Avo trend) on higher-highs (lower-lows)


----------



## sinner (11 January 2011)

tech/a said:


> * 1 Breakouts.*




Contentious issue.

Trade FX here so certain instruments tend to be more reliable with certain setups than others. 

EURUSD breakouts around the time Frankfurt/London come online, I want to hold these as long as possible.

GBPUSD mean reversion in "after hours" (i.e. good signals usually come after London shuts up shop or during Tokyo), these are short short term. 

Great performance for both recently. Normally one strategy will outperform while the other makes small losses, but I'm not complaining.

The arrows on the second chart are a simple 2 bar mechanical setup.


----------



## satanoperca (11 January 2011)

And it all comes back to 50/50 chance based on personal preference, as good a coin toss. LOL

Good luck to all.


----------



## tech/a (11 January 2011)

> Contentious issue.




Each have their place.
Just pick one and become very good at it.
But *DO SOMETHING.*


----------



## sinner (11 January 2011)

satanoperca said:


> And it all comes back to 50/50 chance based on personal preference, as good a coin toss. LOL
> 
> Good luck to all.




In the sense that you never know precisely what is about to happen on any given trade after you place it, sure 50/50.

But an edge over a large enough sample of trades is an edge nonetheless. The win rate might be worse than 50/50, so what!


----------



## IB12 (11 January 2011)

Trembling Hand said:


> In order of importance
> 
> 1. Counter-trends or revision to the mean
> 2. Fading Big d!ck flicks
> ...




Sorry if I sound ignorant, but what is a "Fading big d!ck flick" strategy?
I tried to search on Google and got "No results found for "Fading Big dick flicks"

Thanks anyone.


----------



## Tyler Durden (11 January 2011)

Sorry for being naive, and I'm sure there's a very good reason for this, but why not just buy 1 cent shares and sell when it reaches to 2 cents, thereby doubling your money?


----------



## tech/a (11 January 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Sorry for being naive, and I'm sure there's a very good reason for this, but why not just buy 1 cent shares and sell when it reaches to 2 cents, thereby doubling your money?




Well because in 11/1/10 there were 57 stocks below 1c
Throughout the year only 4 stocks reached 2c
Just tested it.

So if we had $1k on each----
For interest the 4 reached
4c
2c
5c
10c


----------



## satanoperca (11 January 2011)

tech/a said:


> But *DO SOMETHING.*




Sorry Sinner, my comments were a little tongue in cheek,just goes to show, there is more than one way to skin a cat and T/A has summed it up perfectly.

Good night.


----------



## Boggo (11 January 2011)

IB12 said:


> Sorry if I sound ignorant, but what is a "Fading big d!ck flick" strategy?
> I tried to search on Google and got "No results found for "Fading Big dick flicks"
> 
> Thanks anyone.




Here ya go 

http://forum.sbrforum.com/baseball-handicapping/33158-fading-big-favorites.html


----------

